# Back on Track



## KarlW (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had a 5 day break (not really scheduled) that came about due to some home related problems last week, a BBQ with friends on Saturday that led to Sunday being a write off, then started nightshift on Monday (which makes Tuesday a write off) and have now decided a journal would help me re-focus my efforts. 

I'm 32, 5'8" and about 162 lbs (was 159 5 days ago). Long term goal is to bigger but leaner. Current goal is to be 160 with sub 10% bf (want to see some abs)

Here's my routine:

Cycle 1 - 10 reps
Day 1: Pull 1 - 10 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 2: rest
Day 3: Push 1 - 10 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 4: rest
Day 5: Pull 2 - 10 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 6: rest
Day 7: Push 2 - 10 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 8: rest
Day 9: rest
Cycle 2 - 5 reps
Day 10: Pull 1 - 5 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 11: rest
Day 12: Push 1 - 5 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 13: rest
Day 14: Pull 2 - 5 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 15: rest
Day 16: Push 2 - 5 reps all exercises (unless otherwise noted)
Day 17: rest
Day 18: rest
Day 19:rest
Day 20: repeat


I like plenty of days out of the gym so I make sure to build in rest days.


*Pull Workout 1:*
deadlifts - 2 sets
pull ups - Complete 16 reps in cycle 1, complete 8 reps in cycle 2
DB row - 1 set
SLDL's - 2 sets
lying leg curl - 1 set
hang cleans - 1 set (normal cleans in cycle 2)
barbell curls - 1 set
hyperextensions - 1 set

*Push Workout 1:*
squats - 2 sets
front squat machine - 2 sets
standing calf raises - 2 sets
DB bench press - 2 sets
dips - 2 sets
standing military press - 1 set
CG bench on smith - 1 set
bench crunches - 2 sets (15 reps in cycle 1, 8 reps in cycle 2)

*Pull Workout 2:*
barbell row - 2 sets
WG lat pull - 2 sets
CG cable row - 1 set
DB SLDL's - 2 sets
seated leg curl - 1 set
upright rows - 1 set (high pulls in cycle 2)
good mornings - 1 set
DB curls - 1 set
smith machine shrugs - 1 set

*Push Workout 2:*
leg press - 2 sets
smith machine squats - 2 sets
seated calf raises - 2 sets
incline DB press - 2 sets
decline DB press - 1 set
cable flyes - 1 set
lateral raises - 1 set
tricep pushdowns - 1 set
decline reverse crunches - 2 sets (slight decline in cycle 1, larger decline in cycle 2)


As for diet, I will occasionally post my daily intake but will more often just post how well I am following it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2005)

Cool, good luck to ya 

 Oh by the way, I'm finally getting my wisdom teeth out on the 22nd....which is right in the middle of my current split, so I'm gonna be having some somewhat unplanned off time too....


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck bud!


----------



## KarlW (Mar 17, 2005)

Did my shopping today. Vege/fruit/ meats etc

Also bought a bottle of Musashi's Tribulus Terrestris to give it a go. Been reading about it a bit and thought I'd try it. Might be a waste of money, but for $20 AUS it's worth a look. Other supps I'll be using are:

Multi: 1 per day
Fish oil: 6 per day
Whey: amount per day varies but generally 2 scoops (60g)


----------



## KarlW (Mar 18, 2005)

Friday 18-03-05

*Pull Workout #1 - 10 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Deadlifts: 175x10, 175x10
Pull Ups: BWx16 (took 3 sets. I can do about 7 or 8 in one go at the mo)
DB row: 60x10 (bent over at the stack)
SLDL's: 135x10, 135x10
Lying leg curl: 35x12 (not sure what 35 is, I just know it's 35 on the stack)
Hang cleans: 75x12
Barbell curls: 65x10 (straight olympic bar)
Hypers: 10x14 (holding a 10lb plate against chest)

Duration = 50 min

A good workout. On nightshift this week so any exercise leaves me feeling pretty buggered. Tomorrow, Saturday is a rest day and a weird one because I have to go out virtually all day so I won't be getting much sleep after work.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 20, 2005)

*Sunday 20-03-05*

Well this is going well.

My diet has been non-existent this weekend and I was going to train today but quite honestly felt pretty crook. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be better.

Finished work Saturday morning and instead of coming home and having my last meal of the day and going to bed, we had to go out as soon as I got home so I didn't get to sleep until 5pm so I was a wreck by the end of it and didn't get much time to put my meals together. I just tried to eat as healthy as possible given the circumstances. Today I woke up not feeling great, sort of followed my diet but not very well.

It seems all too easy to let little things (which seem big and perfectly justifiable at the time) knock you off course. I follow my diet well during the week but the weekends seem to be harder. I will put more effort into following my diet.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 20, 2005)

Monday 21-03-05

*Push Workout #1 - 10 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Barbell squats: 125x11, 125x10 (I suck at squats  )
Front squat machine: 40x12, 40x12 (add 5lbs next time)
Standing calf raises: 150x14, 160x12 (add 20lbs next time)
DB bench press: 55x12, 55x9 (I suck at BP too  )
Dips: 10lbsx9, BWx8
Standing barbell press: 80x6 (weak)
CG bench on smith: 40x10 (first time I've done these in a while)
bench crunch: 20lbx14, 20lbx12 (these are supposed to be 15 reps)

Duration 60 min

This workout felt pretty OK. My strength wasn't bad considering I haven't done the push workout for 10 days.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 26, 2005)

Bit behind here, not getting much time (it seems) to post lately but here goes.............

Wedesday 23-03-05

*Pull Workout #2 - 10 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Barbell rows: 110x11, 110x10 (love these !!!)
WG Lat pull: 60x9, 55x9
CG Cable row: 45x11
DB SLDL: 65x10, 65x9 (grip more than anything is important with these)
Seated Leg curl: 525x11 (525 is just the number on the stack)
Upright rows: 75x8 (prob should have gone bit lighter, they can feel funny if you try to use too much weight)
Good mornings: 65x10 (easy actually, I just want to take these slow)
DB curls: 40x7 (trouble is with 35 I can do 13 or 14)
Smith mach shrugs: 70x10

Wedesday 24-03-05

*Push Workout #2 - 10 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Leg press: 220x12, 220x11
Smith squats: 65x11, 65x10
Seated Calf raise: 60x10, 60x9
Incline DB press: 55x12, 55x10
Decline DB press: 50x11
Cable flyes: 10x10 (10 is just a pin setting in the stack)
Lateral raise: 22x11
Overhead DB extension: 45x10
Reverse crunches on decline bench: 15, 14 (low setting)

Had to work out 2 days in a row as gym was closed on the Friday 25/3 being Easter, and I knew I wasn't going to make it Saturday as I was going to be visiting family all day.

Been eating pretty good, sticking to my plan for the most part, though now it's Easter it's hard not to indulge a bit particularly when around family who are serving up some yummy dishes. Again though, it highlights the mentality of most people, who when you pass on a piece of cake or whatever, they say "Oh come on look at you, you can afford to eat" and it's like 'Well how do you think I got this way? By eating cake?'

Anyway, I thought I might achieve low bf (<10%) within maybe 4 months but it just seems more and more difficult the more bf you lose. Sounds like a cop out I know but I'm thinking maybe I'll take a longer time frame approach and spend the next year doing it, allowing myself a little more room to move diet wise. Don't get me wrong, I can stick to a plan well most of the time, it just gets harder when we travel/ go away/visit family and friends etc. So I've just been counting those as my cheats and NEVER cheating on my own.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good   I have the same problem with friends/family members.  No one seems to understand the phrase:  "No thank you, I'm on a diet."


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Brother, I like your routine. Keep it up, and I totally understand about family, travelling, etc. It's hard, but ya gotta give it a go!!!


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

Tues 29-03-2005

*Pull Workout #1 - 5 rep day

*Warm ups not recorded

Deadlifts: 235x4, 205x6
Pull Ups: 10lbx8 (rested for about a minute after the 1st 5 then did another 3)
DB row: 80x5 (bent over at the stack)
SLDL's: 165x6, 165x6
Lying leg curl: 50x5 (50 on the stack)
Cleans: 120x5
Barbell curls: 75x6 (straight olympic bar)
Hypers: 35x8 (holding plate against chest)

Duration 60 min

Comments: Deadlifts felt heavy at 235 which I've done for reps before. Suppose it's been a few weeks since I lifted heavy..........
Grip seemed weak today, again probably because it's been a while.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> It's hard, but ya gotta give it a go!!!


Your'e quite right. The way I see it there are 3 alternatives:

1. Don't bother with any of it, lifting included.
2. Lift, but don't worry about diet.
3. Lift, eat sensibly but don't obsess or worry too much.

Now that I've been lifting a while, I could never go back to letting my body go and becoming a fat slob. I like having muscles and feeling strong. It empowers me, so #1 is out. #2 doesn't attract me much these days either because I've seen first hand what diet can do for you, and the only diff is that you'd be a fat slob with muscles underneath. #3 is looking good lately. I'm going to Canada in May for 3 weeks for a holiday so I might just follow this ethic until I get back, you know, eat adequate and varied types of protein, moderate amounts of complex low GI carbs, healthy fats, plent y of veges, keeping junk and crap to a minimum, but not actually worrying about the numbers much.

I find when following a strict diet I am constantly shopping, and tend to run out of things b4 I've had a chance to get to  the shops. Oh I dunno I'm just frustrated and having a whinge. 

Ta


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

That a heck-ova-workout Brother!!! Is that Zane in your avi? Thats an awesome avi btw!!! I couldn't agree more with your words of wisdom, keep it up!


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

No that's me in the avi. well in my dreams. while I'm awake it's Zane.


thanks for your support AA


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> No that's me in the avi. well in my dreams. while I'm awake it's Zane.
> 
> 
> thanks for your support AA


I HATE Zane. But that is, indeed, a pretty awesome picture.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

I hear ya!!! It's my pleasure, keep it up Brother!!!


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I HATE Zane. But that is, indeed, a pretty awesome picture.


yeah he's not my fav but his vacuum pose is pretty cool. He looks like he's been chiselled out of bronze.


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> yeah he's not my fav but his vacuum pose is pretty cool. He looks like he's been chiselled out of bronze.


Nothin beats a good vacuum pose.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

full pic


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## KarlW (Apr 1, 2005)

Fri 01-04-2005

*Push Workout #1 - 5 rep day

*Warm ups not recorded

Squats: 165x5, 155x6
Front Squat Machine: 80x6, 80x5
Calf riase: 280x7, 280x6
DB bench press: 65x6, 65x5
Dips: 25x7, 25x5
Standing press: 85x6
CG bench on smith machine: 60x9
Bench crunch: Didn't do them, felt like I'd ran out of time as I had to get back to work.

Duration 60 min

Comments: Felt good. Bit inconsistent this week (and last) as work commitments have been taking a lot of my time, so haven't made it to the gym as often as I'd like. Got next week off though  

Been eating fairly sensibly, but not really sticking to any particular plan like before. I instantly notice a more bulkier feeling (maybe psychological) after returning to maintenance and above for calories (after having been below maintenance).


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Brother Karl, w/o looks great!!! Thanks for stopping by my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## KarlW (Apr 3, 2005)

Went to post before, and had written a good chunk of comments and thoughts, then my connection died   so here's the short version:


Sunday 03-04-05

*Pull Workout #2 - 5 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Barbell rows: 140x7, 140x6
WG Lat pull: 70x7, 65x6
CG Cable row: 65x6
DB SLDL: 80x7, 80x6 (grip 1st thing to go)
Seated Leg curl: 675x4
HIgh pulls: 85x6
Good mornings: 85x9 (easy actually, I just want to take these slow)
DB curls: 40x8
Smith mach shrugs: 90x6


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats a good lookin w/o there Brother Karl!!! I really like your routine, the way you have it outlined is very nice!!!


----------



## KarlW (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks *Arch * 


*05-04-2005*

*Push Workout #2 - 5 rep day*

Warm ups not recorded

Leg press: 300x4, 280x7
Smith squats: 100x5, 100x5
Seated Calf raise: 85x6, 85x5
Incline DB press: 65x6, 60x6
Decline DB press: 60x7
Cable flyes: 60x7 (60 is just a pin setting in the stack)
1 arm cheat laterals: 25x8 (each arm)
Pushdowns: 35x6
Reverse crunches on decline bench: Didn't do em'.

Duration: 55min

OK. First thing is this workout felt too long, I didn't do my crunches because I'm a wuss, I had nothing left. It doesn't look long on paper so I don't know. I DO know that when you're repping 4's and 5's it certainly takes it out of you. 

The first set on leg press was a max out. I couldn't get the plate up on the 5th rep and had to rest it on the bottom pins then squeeze out of there. Can't believe how much heavier 300 felt than 280.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't be so down on yourself Brother Karl, that w/o looks like a KILLER one to me!!! Keep it up and pushin that weight


----------



## KarlW (Apr 7, 2005)

08-04-05

For a number of reasons, one being because I feel like it, I have decided to do a week of different stuff, ie not my normal program. mmmmmmm.........bit of a 'shock' week, funny how you gravitate towards a P/RR/S thing when you know it works. Anyway, here's what I did today.

CG barbell rows - 3 sets
CG chins - 2 sets
supported row - 1 set CG, 1 set WG
incline prone shrugs - 2 sets
incline rear delt cable flyes - 2 sets
stiff arm pulldown / DB shrug superset x 2

Duration 40 min  

The CG barbell rows were done with the end of the bar in the corner and me just holding the bar with a 'baseball' grip.

Didn't worry much about HOW much I was lifting, just that 6-10 reps was hard and I hit failure or very near on every set.

I just wanted to really hit the back and do completely different exercises to normal. Next workout will be Chest/Calves again with different stuff.

btw My diet's gone out the window lately (please notify me if you want my list of excuses) so I guess it's back to bulking (you know, bulking bulking, where you eat whatever you want, whenever you want). Ahh won't be for long, I hate feeling fat.


----------



## KarlW (Apr 11, 2005)

11-04-05

Chest/Calves today

Toe press on leg press machine - 2 sets
calf raises on hack squat machine - 2 sets
Barbell bench press - 3 sets
Iso lateral incline machine press - 2 sets
decline DB flyes - 1 set
machine flyes - 1 set


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello there Brother Karl, hows it goin? That was a heckuva w/o , Did ya forget your weights for chest/calves? I hear ya about gravitating towards the P/RR/S routine, I'll be back to it after my current 8 week cycle of Full Body!!!


----------



## KarlW (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey there Arch, nah I just wasn't bothered recording weights with these sessions. You sound like me. Ever since I hooked onto P/RR/S I have switched between that and full body workouts with basically only compound lifts. I guess you could do P/RR/S with FB but I've usually split it up into fairly traditional routines. Thanks Bro


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Karl, where have you been man? You haven't updated in a while


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Hope all is okay!!!


----------

